# New Pinarello Gravel Bikes



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks kind of cool. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/pinarello-launches-new-gravel-and-cross-bikes/

https://cyclingmagazine.ca/sections/gear-reviews/pinarello-grevil-crossista/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------

